# helmets



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

- take a look at the Cascade helmet... it is not kevlar... but it is pretty beefy and you can put a mask on it.

- fox elbow pads... you can get them at dirt bike shops


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

try bombergear elbo pads... they are really comfy, good coverage and most importantly, they don't get in the way!


----------



## Matt (Oct 13, 2003)

who makes the cascade helmet.

thanks


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Cascade*

Cascade is the brand helmet. Sport Helmets disstributes them. 1-800-537-1702.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

If you want a helmet that is very protective has removeable facemask options, is plastic, and ugly as all get out, and worn by old men, go for the cascade. (No need to flame me for these comments here readers, its just my opinion on these helmets.... it doesn't make it so. One man's mud is another's gold, or something like that).
There are lots of good looking helmets out there in kevlar that get the job done. Granted, protection is the most important feature in a helmet, but its quite possible to find a cool look you like as well.
My top reccomendation would be FNA headgear out of BC. They make 2 full face carbon/kevlar helmets that have total coverage, as well as a handfull of sweet non-facemask car/kev helmets. The one thing on the full-faces' is that the facemask is not removable. Its carb/kev and is part of the helmet (one pice) but its probably about the most protective kayak specific helmet on the market (if you believe facemasks are the way to go.)

For more info and pictures email FNA's owner/builder Faron. He make's em custom for ya, and will email you pics and info. They are relatively affordable as well and extremely durable and quality.

- [email protected]


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

I got a Gratefull Heads Hard Hit this year. Looks cool, and protects well. You can instal a face mask, I didn't but I did put a Salamander sun visor on it. Before I always had the cheapo black plastic helmet with all the drain holes in it, I never realized how warm a helmet would be without those stupid holes all over the place!

http://www.outdoorplay.com/store/Product3.0.asp?DeptID=309&SKU=EHE_GHHRD

-Brian


----------



## Matt (Oct 13, 2003)

*hard hits*

with the hard hits helmet, how do you go about attaching a face mask if i decide i need to do so eventually....


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

Meng kinda sounds like he is a metro sexual


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice one dude!!! Your cool.

Im guessing that Metro sexual means from the Denver Metro area? (seriously, i dont know though....nor what connection it would have to anything. It would be nice to fill me in on that if your calling me names on a public forum for oferring an opinion).

If thats what it means though, sorry to dissapoint. Gunny, CB and Salida.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

PS- That picture by your name is hardcore, dude! You must huck bigger than anyone......


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

hey meng,
metrosexual- means that your not gay but you support gay rights, Howard Dean used it on his campaign and now every horses a** thinks that it is cool to call someone that as an insult. I don't see how any of your posts would imply anything about what you think on the issue of homosexuals. By the way alexhenes, I'm proud to be a metrosexual and most kayakers are educated enough to know that what two consenting adults do in the privacy of their own bedrooms is nobodies business but their own whether we agree on the morality of it or not. People advocating the use of pot argue the same privacy rights along with people who want to discipline their children or keep their medical history to them selves. dude, start thinking before you talk

aaron


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

The definition I have for metro-sexual has nothing to do with gay rights or geography. I looked it up in google and found that "Metro-Sexual is loosely defined as a trendy, straight man who enjoys pampering himself with things such as manicures, facials and massages. A man with a keen sense of grooming and fashion"

Double-A-Ron is right... Howard Dean is being called a Metro-Sexual... so is Schwarzenegger.... two respectable guys.

Meng's concern for looking cool in his helmet and not looking like an old man just brought the term metro sexual to mind... specifically the part about having a keen sense of grooming and fashion.

Meng... it is ok to have a keen sense of fashion... no rips coming from me.

Double-A-Ron... you and I see eye to eye on gay rights.... however getting your facts straight before you talk sounds like it is in order.

By the tone of your posts it sounds like both of you guys could use a facial and a massage... relax fellas... ski season is right around the corner.... and I hear Garts is having a sale on matching skis, boots, bindings, and poles. :wink:


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Alex

I love manicures, facials and massages!!

Ok, seriously though.... I had to say something, so thanks for clearing it up. Bickering on the net with someone you dont even know is pretty silly.... didnt mean to jump the gun or get overly defensive. I understand and relate to the temptation of using obscure and funny sounding vocabulary..... also, I have nothing against Cascade, I think they are a very functional product, just not my preference. Also, the older guys out there creekin rule, and i have nothing against Metroids. And seriously, your flesh wound picture is pretty cool.

See you at Garts.


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

HEAD TRIP HELMETS. 

by far the best. head trip is manufactured by the people who used to make rock hedz and orosi. for next year, they have some new styles and sizes that provide all the coverage options one could ask for. these helmets are pressure molded vs. vacuum molded, which to sum it up, means a stronger helmet. i have run over these with my truck, banged them on many rocks, and overall abused the daylights out of them and they have been great.

if you want to check them out, the web site is up and should be finished tomorrow: www.carbonfiberhelmets.com or www.kayakinghelmets.com

if you have questions you can contact the company direct or myself.

(as a side note, the name rock hedz was purchased this year and the helmets with that name will not be the same next year, if you have a current or past rock hedz helmet, these are similar to the new head trip helmets.)

matt solomon
[email protected]


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

Alex and Meng,
no harsh feelings, search google for what Dean meant. Because of the context and what Dean was trying to say it has morphed into a gay rights issue. but either way i heard Garts was carrying those new shaped skis, if i can get those with some super curvy poles and rear entry boats, maybe even some dayglow i'll be the coolest guy at CB this season. that level of pampering will truely make me a metrosexual. Meng, when you get back with your new Garts setup, as far as style those texans won't stand a chance.
Meng- have you heard from Shannon?

later
aaron


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

Count me in for for that... can anybody say... matching day glow one pieces?


----------



## Matt (Oct 13, 2003)

shut the hell up....i just asked a question about helmets...


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Well, starting a post doesnt dictate where it will end up, so lighten up. There hasn't been a good thread out here in a while. Alex, I enjoyed the metro reference and I had heard the same definition. As far as helmets, the only one that I have seen with a face mask is the Cascade with the three bar grid. Seems to work for the people that use em. I have refrained from buying one but I drug my head along wallslammer in the Gorge this summer and ended up with an eye that would rival Alex's. I have considered buying one for next year but I have held back due to the fact that I don't usually do runs that would "require" a facemask. So I am not sure I am a metro, but still sad, thinking I would look like a bonehead doing easy class IV with a facemask.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Aaron, yeah, I just got an email from Shannon the other day. Sounds like they are having a crazy time in Panama and are headed to Columbia. For those that don't know, these are the AMP boys, going to sketchy spots to find amazing whitewater for their next movie. AAron, to give you an idea of what he's up to I'll just reprint a segment from the email he sent:

"... today, in colon panama, one of the
worlds scetchiest places, ben [Stokesberry] and i go for a walk and
a guy jumps me. well, i say him coming out of the
corner of my eye, turned and faced him and started
throwing punches. it was fucking kookoo. the guy
freaked out and started begging for mercy, wisely we
then walked away. but deep down i wanted to start
kicking his teeth in and then drag his ass in front of
one of the many noisy buses here that dont stop for
anything... that would have left a mark. so anyhoo
we are here in this..........looking for a boat to take us to columbia
where im sure we will be much safer!..."

Look for a chronicle of these adventures and the rivers they find in their next film..... That is if they make it back and havent had their cameras stolen already.

Menges.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

meng will you send me his email address

[email protected]


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

I picked up a Rock Hedz Waterweapon this summer and love it. It's got better coverage than most kevlar helmets and I'm sure you could drill some holes for a facemask. Mescalmick just bought a $120 hockey helmet with a stout facemask built in. I imagine if it that helmet was designed to take hit from a slap shot, you'd be fine creekin' in it...as for my Waterweapon, it did fine when I double windowshaded at Oceana on Saturday (tail tuck). Ooops.

steve


----------



## Dirty Al (Oct 13, 2003)

I love my Greatful Heads Bird for the helmet, but for elbow pads I reccomend Hockey elbow pads. They may be a little overkill, but they'll save your butt in a pinch.....While you all are talking about Metro-Sexuals I know that Kevin L. Phindiesel and Rock fall into that category so they may be able to help you all define it at some point in the future!
--Al


----------



## adam (Oct 14, 2003)

there is nothin like panama paddleing. i love that place. i wish i could live there and paddle everyday.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I dont know about the hockey helmet choice. I have had some pretty wimpy helmets that when hit with a good shot didnt absorb the impact. The old foam liners are pretty sketchy. If he bought one of the newer models with the tougher, high tech stuff. Sorry dont know the name of that material but its in newer bike helmets as well that stuff is pretty bomber. The things a hockey helmet has going for it is full coverage and an integral face mask and I do know from experience that the mask will absorb a full on slap shot. As far as hockey elbow pads, I assume that you are wearing these under your drytop cause they absorb a ton of water, in my case sweat. Also one of the reasons a hockey sweater/jersey is large is to move well with elbow pads on underneath. I dont think my elbow pads would fit under my drytop. I would think you would want the elbow pads outside your drytop and would want a material that was hydrophobic.


----------



## Dirty Al (Oct 13, 2003)

I can't imagine that a hockey helmet would be any good, there is no coverage in the back and it would be tough to see out of. As far as the elbow pads go, they work great. They do absorb a little water, but they are outside your drytop, so it really doesn't matter. If you are paddling something that need pads like that you probably aren't worried about a little extra weight from water, but that's just my opinion. Oh yeah most good hockey helemts these days are either kevlar or carbon fiber with titanium masks, your not going to break it from the front, but I wouldn't want to be tucked up and hit a rock with the back of my head with on of those.
--Al 8)


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

So do you just cut off the slash guard on hockey elbow pads? They would be pretty useless since no one should be slashing your forearms with a stick? I disagree about the helmet. Most people still use the plastic shell CCM style helmet with foam pads except for goalies who have starting using lighter, tougher masks with titanium cages and they are very expensive. I use a better JOFA designed helmet which works very well. As far as no coverage in the back, I disagree. One of the most dangerous things that can happen on the ice is to fall or be hit and hit the back of your head on the ice, we had a youth coach die in the springs from not wearing a helmet and skating backward in a drill and smacking his head, so every helmet I have ever worn has equal protection in the front and back. I have never seen any hockey helmet made of anything but plastic cept for goalies and I dont think you will see a change anytime soon. It took years to convince pro's to wear helmets at all. I would say at the pro level only about 10% wear half shields and they are all clear. I wear a full wire mask because I like my teeth and once I start playing I dont even know its there. I am sure that he wasnt talking about someone wearing a goalie mask on the river. That just wouldnt work at all. I think a regular cage would work but I dont know about the helmet.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

I wear my football helmet and sometimes even my shoulder pads. I find that it gives my body an intimidating look. People don't cut in line at play holes and the river actually trembles at the sight of me. I get a little water logged though. The weight all balances out because i try not to wear anything under my skirt.


----------



## el gordo (Oct 10, 2003)

Double-a-ron,

You must be Scottish. 

I've got a used spacesuit. It keeps me really dry and the movement is exceptional. The shinny mirror facemask intimidates those pesky aliens and keeps them from hogging the holes as well. You get that cool "incognito" effect, and the oxygen tank is a plus when rolling. But, none of this is nessasary if you just plug into the Matrix at the put-in. Bullet time is bomber on those must makes.


----------

